# Ritchey WCS crankset installation



## Gatekeeper (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I wonder if you could help me with the installation of a Ritchey WCS compact crankset I recently purchased. There were no instructions included in the box, so I´m not sure about the way to proceed.

The crankset is for use with a Shimano octalink bottom bracket. Along with the crankarms came a couple of fixing bolts and a couple of black caps. Each of the bolts has a silver ring already screwed into them, but in addition to the silver rings there are 2 more black rings or washers and I am not sure what these black rings are for. 

I´ve noticed my old Shimano crankarms had similar black rings inserted into the fixing bolts in the place where the new bolts have the silver (thicker) rings. I'm not really sure if I should leave the silver rings in place and not use the black washers or if I should put the washers in a different place. 

I hope I have explained myself clearly enough.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/user_manuals/Ritchey_Pedals_Eng_V4_2007.pdf


----------



## Gatekeeper (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, but I already checked that and I found no reply. That manual is not very clear about the crankset installation.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*My guess.*

One set of washers goes under the crank bolt heads, the other set is for the pedals.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

pictures


----------

